# Anyone Like to Video Their Hunts?...



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

The DVD's title is "Driven"


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like a very cool idea. I would love to film hunts but don't have a camcorder right now. Im asking for one for my birthday but thats not until the end of August, but I will hopefully be able to film deer hunts here in Western NY next year, as well as turkeys the following spring.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BoneDriven said:


> The DVD's title is "Driven"


that pic is awesome... did you use photoshop?


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Sounds like a very cool idea. I would love to film hunts but don't have a camcorder right now. Im asking for one for my birthday but thats not until the end of August, but I will hopefully be able to film deer hunts here in Western NY next year, as well as turkeys the following spring.


Sounds great man! This will hopefully be an annual DVD release, pending on how the first year goes and if we can fund it again next year! So if we're doing it again for 2011 Season we'll be looking to pick up a few more guys! Maybe we can work something out in the future! :thumbs_up


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> that pic is awesome... did you use photoshop?


Thanks man.. I created that in a program called Gimp.. It is very similar to Photoshop but it is a Free program... Basically it's the poor man's Photoshop :embara:
It's a cool program, if you're used to Photoshop you should check it out and see how you like it!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Man, I sure wish I had the gear to film my own hunts. That would awesome to watch how your shot placement was over and over again.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I am bowhunting some turkeys this weekend and one of my good friends is going to film me. I cant wait.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

BoneDriven said:


> Sounds great man! This will hopefully be an annual DVD release, pending on how the first year goes and if we can fund it again next year! So if we're doing it again for 2011 Season we'll be looking to pick up a few more guys! *Maybe we can work something out in the future!* :thumbs_up


Thatd be great, hope this year works out well for you.


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

Diamond_Archer said:


> I am bowhunting some turkeys this weekend and one of my good friends is going to film me. I cant wait.


If you guys are into videoing your hunts and think you'd be interested in something like this you can shoot me a PM or an email.
Here's my email again... [email protected]

Have fun man! Good luck!


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Thatd be great, hope this year works out well for you.


Thanks! Things are looking up right now!
Good luck on the getting that cam and if you ever have any questions or want to talk cameras feel free to shoot me a PM or an email!


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

browningRAGE said:


> Man, I sure wish I had the gear to film my own hunts. That would awesome to watch how your shot placement was over and over again.


Yea man, it really is a blast! It takes quite the extra effort but in the end it's totally worth it!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

BoneDriven said:


> Yea man, it really is a blast! It takes quite the extra effort but in the end it's totally worth it!


This is probably a really stupid question, but what all would a beginner like I would be need to buy to film my own hunts?


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

browningRAGE said:


> This is probably a really stupid question, but what all would a beginner like I would be need to buy to film my own hunts?


That's not a stupid question at all man! Everyone's gotta start somewhere and this stuff can get confusing! I'll send you a PM in a bit and I can try to help you out the best I can! :thumbs_up I gotta jump offline for a bit though!
Talk to ya soon!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

BoneDriven said:


> That's not a stupid question at all man! Everyone's gotta start somewhere and this stuff can get confusing! I'll send you a PM in a bit and I can try to help you out the best I can! :thumbs_up I gotta jump offline for a bit though!
> Talk to ya soon!


Okay man, sounds good!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a camera that I use but haven't been taking it out much but my Dad and I are wanting to start filming our hog hunts and deer hunts, I'm going out to Colorado to bowhunt elk this September and maybe I can get that filmed.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck to you. Videos and editing look great so far.


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I have a camera that I use but haven't been taking it out much but my Dad and I are wanting to start filming our hog hunts and deer hunts, I'm going out to Colorado to bowhunt elk this September and maybe I can get that filmed.


Received Email! Email replied to! :thumbs_up


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Good luck to you. Videos and editing look great so far.


Thanks!!


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

*Bump*

Ttt


----------

